# crius plus



## morras (9/6/16)

Morning gents

I c you got stock of the above mentioned tank , great news !

Does it come with the ceramic block to enable you to run a single coil ?

L8ter


----------



## Sir Vape (9/6/16)

Yes it does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (9/6/16)

it looks just like the griffin 25. assuming it performs the same ? or would I be mistaken ?


----------



## morras (9/6/16)

Sweet , if I order now will it still ship today so I can have it tommorow ?


Sir Vape said:


> Yes it does


----------



## BigGuy (9/6/16)

@morras Sorry we have quiet a strict policy on shipping that all orders that are in and paid for before 9:30am in the morning go out the same day. We have had to do this due to the nature of a retail environment. Sometimes if we are not manic we will send out later but in 99% of instances it will be as above.

Regards


----------

